# bird boxes / cornice returns / soffit transition to gable rake..



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Page 148; http://books.google.com/books?id=E5...v=onepage&q=ridge board to ridge beam&f=false

Gary


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

What I’m seeing is along with your vinyl siding and soffit installation you now also need a roll of coated aluminum coil and a brake.


----------



## J S Machine (Oct 6, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> What I’m seeing is along with your vinyl siding and soffit installation you now also need a roll of coated aluminum coil and a brake.


The coil stock is in my quote. However, I don't have a brake. Still wondering what I'm going to do about that. 

In the mean time, I think I fixed the boxes and have something more acceptable now.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

J S Machine said:


> The coil stock is in my quote. However, I don't have a brake. Still wondering what I'm going to do about that.
> 
> In the mean time, I think I fixed the boxes and have something more acceptable now.


Nope, you need a brake IMO to look like a pro job.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you can buy pre bent fascia at most supply houses


----------



## J S Machine (Oct 6, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> you can buy pre bent fascia at most supply houses


Doesn't aluminum look better though?


----------

